# Is the Martin Saber Take-Down a nice bow?



## bonecollector56

I am becoming curious about picking up a good old recurve to try and eventually shoot targets with because I have loved doing it with a comound so much why not use a recurve too 

Any way is the Martin saber takedown even worth looking at?


----------



## fish30523

When you pick up a recurve get ready to get hooked. I can't pick up my compound anymore, due to the new found love of traditional archery. I've had to divorce my compound cause it can't do for me what the recurve can


----------



## bonecollector56

fish30523 said:


> When you pick up a recurve get ready to get hooked. I can't pick up my compound anymore, due to the new found love of traditional archery. I've had to divorce my compound cause it can't do for me what the recurve can



I have been warned


----------



## TGbow

The Saber is a great bow. But, if you could try it before you buy it that would be better. Also, if it's your first recurve, I would recommend a lower poundage bow to start...maybe 35-40 pounds...it will make it a lot easier on you to learn if you're not struggling with the poundage.


----------



## bonecollector56

TGbow said:


> The Saber is a great bow. But, if you could try it before you buy it that would be better. Also, if it's your first recurve, I would recommend a lower poundage bow to start...maybe 35-40 pounds...it will make it a lot easier on you to learn if you're not struggling with the poundage.


Well I have have pulled a 70lb bow for a while and drawing and holding won't be an issue at all. I was leaning towards 50 or #55 but I guess that varies form bow to bow which pundage I get.


----------



## deepfryit

bonecollector56 said:


> Well I have have pulled a 70lb bow for a while and drawing and holding won't be an issue at all. I was leaning towards 50 or #55 but I guess that varies form bow to bow which pundage I get.



man ive been drawing 74 lbs on a compound for years but trust the advise above..totaly diferent beast! i purchased a new fred bear montana in 55# @28....it kicks my butt after 10 shots on the bag and i really cant seem to get consistant with it. on that note...anyone interested in a new bear montana shot mabey 100 times...im looking to trade for equal level longbow or recurve in 45#@28/29.


----------



## gurn

Ah 70# compound is holding what..around 14#??
A 50# longbow is holding 50#. Hard ta compare the two.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## gurn

deepfryit said:


> man ive been drawing 74 lbs on a compound for years but trust the advise above..totaly diferent beast! i purchased a new fred bear montana in 55# @28....it kicks my butt after 10 shots on the bag and i really cant seem to get consistant with it. on that note...anyone interested in a new bear montana shot mabey 100 times...im looking to trade for equal level longbow or recurve in 45#@28/29.



You could also send it out and have the weight reduced.


----------



## deepfryit

kinda new at this trad archery gurn...didnt know they could do that....is it cost effective ?


----------



## bonecollector56

Well I have a 40lb recurve too but it is probably 20years old and the limbs are so twisted on it i had the string fall off the limb and straight into my wrist. I was just hoping to take it more seriously because I just used broken compound arrows and at 10yards could get about a 3in group pretty consistently. I don't know if thats good in the traditional world but I thought it was pretty good. But anyway no weight will not be n issue because from shooting compounds and wrestling I have gotten pretty good shoulders.

And I think that from a target point shooting a compound takes as much strength to shoot as a recurve just different muscles. I hold my 10lb bow up with 20lbs of holding weight for 10-15seconds and a recurve you hold a bow with 50lbs of holding weight but the bow weighs 3lbs.


----------



## gtfisherman

gurn said:


> Ah 70# compound is holding what..around 14#??
> A 50# longbow is holding 50#. Hard ta compare the two.
> Just my thoughts.



I shot compounds for 20 years before getting into trad... This is the best advice anyone can give you. Ignore it at your own risk. Trad is not about speed and light arrows and arrow heads being slung as fast as you can imagine.

Lighter poundage will allow you to work on your form which will be more important now. It will also allow you to build the proper muscle memory and muscles. 

I drew 90lbs (compound) at one time till I tore a shoulder muscle on a fishing trip then went to 70. When I started trad I got a 45 and wish I had got a 40 or even a 35.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST

BC56, welcome aboard. You are gonna love this.

But listen to what these people are trying to tell you.  Drawing a recurve or a longbow and shooting it accurately are two different things.  I strongly recommend you start with 40# or 45 #. That's gracious plenty for whitetails 'round here. You need to focus on things like form, consistency,  and accuracy. You won't be doing that if you are focusing on getting the bow drawn and keeping it drawn at anchor. Being overbowed causes people to rush the shot. Since you ain't got no sights, being able to take your time is paramount to developing any semblance of accuracy. 

Don't think we have ever met but starting with 70# pull, regardless of your physique, will possibly be disappointing at best and could be dangerous at worst.  No need to hurt yourself or get frustrated.  Its supposed to be fun but its also deadly serious when we are talking about engaging live animals.   

Just my two cents - start low @ 45 and work your way up to the 70 - but whatever you decide,  have fun!


----------



## bonecollector56

TIMBERGHOST said:


> BC56, welcome aboard. You are gonna love this.
> 
> But listen to what these people are trying to tell you.  Drawing a recurve or a longbow and shooting it accurately are two different things.  I strongly recommend you start with 40# or 45 #. That's gracious plenty for whitetails 'round here. You need to focus on things like form, consistency,  and accuracy. You won't be doing that if you are focusing on getting the bow drawn and keeping it drawn at anchor. Being overbowed causes people to rush the shot. Since you ain't got no sights, being able to take your time is paramount to developing any semblance of accuracy.
> 
> Don't think we have ever met but starting with 70# pull, regardless of your physique, will possibly be disappointing at best and could be dangerous at worst.  No need to hurt yourself or get frustrated.  Its supposed to be fun but its also deadly serious when we are talking about engaging live animals.
> 
> Just my two cents - start low @ 45 and work your way up to the 70 - but whatever you decide,  have fun!


Oh no I would never shoot a 70lb recurve. Can you buy extra limbs to put on the martin saber for a different draw weight? And is this finger tab any good?    
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/black-widow-tab-w-anchor-calf-hair.html


----------

